# Thanks to Dr. Phil Susanne Eman sees the light lol!



## FA Punk (May 22, 2012)

Thank god this train wreck has come to an end! Funny how she went from talk show to talk show and miraculously it was Dr. Phil to be the one to ''reach her'', I wonder what kind of deal they worked out before that show aired.


----------



## Marlayna (May 22, 2012)

I'm not a real big fan of Dr. Phil, but I think/hope he was able to convince SE that it's more important to be alive, than famous.


----------



## FA Punk (May 22, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> I'm not a real big fan of Dr. Phil, but I think/hope he was able to convince SE that it's more important to be alive, than famous.



Oh he didn't convince her of anything, she ran with this gimmick as long as she could to get to this point and now she's gotten exactly what she wanted, alittle fame and a stay in very nice medical facility that she probably couldn't afford to stay at without the help of Dr. Phil. What I don't understand is what she did to have to go to this extreme to get help she needed. All in all I'm just happy the ''Susanne Eman Saga'' is over now.


----------



## Marlayna (May 22, 2012)

The "saga" isn't over at all. Dr. Phil likes to do follow-up shows.


----------



## FA Punk (May 22, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> The "saga" isn't over at all. Dr. Phil likes to do follow-up shows.



Yes but it will be a five minute blip at best so in a sense it's over, game over man, GAME OVER!!!


----------



## Marlayna (May 22, 2012)

If the ratings are high, she'll be back. Dr. Phil knows what works for him.


----------



## FrancescaBombshell (May 23, 2012)

Although I usually get annoyed with shows of this nature.. I thought Dr.Phil was far less rude then when she was on Dr. Oz.. For some people its all about the approach.


----------



## BBWHearts (May 23, 2012)

Are she and her feeeder fiance still together? :eat1:


----------



## FrancescaBombshell (May 23, 2012)

at the end of the show they were... Who knows now...





BBWHearts said:


> Are she and her feeeder fiance still together? :eat1:


----------



## Marlayna (May 23, 2012)

BBWHearts said:


> Are she and her feeeder fiance still together? :eat1:


Yes, and he's not bad looking either.:smitten:


----------



## Yakatori (May 23, 2012)

Do you guys watch NCIS at all?


----------



## KHayes666 (May 24, 2012)

If we learned anything from Donna Simpson there's ALWAYS a follow up show or 3.


----------



## Yakatori (May 24, 2012)

Got a few messages about staying on topic. So, here's my train of thought: 

To begin with, I'm not a big NCIS-guy. That's not really my type of show. truthfully, in general, I really don't watch a whole of lot of CBS (Murder-She Wrote...Matlock....The Scarecrow & Mrs. King?). Anyway, really, only because my folks got into that show J.A.G, did I become aware of that Mark Harmon is now some sort of TV star. As such, I've also come to notice this guy, on NCIS, that plays Director Vance. His name is Rocky Carroll and this is what he looks like.View attachment Bulbous.jpg
Take note of his rather large and bulbous-shaped head. And how his hairstyle and (often) facial expressions seem designed to accentuate the same. I ask you to because, in watching just a little bit of the show, I came to realize that a big part of why (I think) this particular actor had to be cast for this role has to do with that physical feature. I think the producers wanted to intentionally, but not in too over-the-top of a way, evoke the idea of him being a very brainy, mindful sort of person.

Likewise, much of Dr. Phil's schtick is, sort of, built around his having a very large and bulbous-shaped cranium as well. And emphasizing its mass and shape with his lightly trimmed hair around the sides of it. And his mustache. And his drawl.View attachment phil-mcgraw-profile.jpg


It's as though you're supposed to say "Wow, this guys head is so huge; surely, there must be relevant answers of some sort up there-somewhere!"

Anyway, just some food for though, you know...


----------



## Saoirse (May 24, 2012)

Dr. Phil has little, beady, weasel eyes.


----------



## chocolate desire (May 25, 2012)

All I want to know is who is lying Dr. Phil or SE? First after seeing her in person I know that scale is off. Second if she went to get help why is she still posting on Facebook? I am not judging anyone nor do I want to be judged ut how does someone loose ove 200 pounds in 3 months because if she did thats the diet I want.


----------



## Emma (Jun 6, 2012)

or not

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...e-NINE-foot-waist-measured-ahead-big-day.html


----------



## paddy_hfc1 (Jun 7, 2012)

another article, also says she misread the scale...

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4357852/Here-comes-the-bride-9XL-wide.html


----------



## youngnintogaining (Jun 7, 2012)

LOL...cause she's reading a British scale in Arizona


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 7, 2012)

paddy_hfc1 said:


> another article, also says she misread the scale...
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4357852/Here-comes-the-bride-9XL-wide.html



*F R A U D*...bolded


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Jun 9, 2012)

So looking at that article...is she 520 or is she 800? lol.


----------



## Marlayna (Jun 9, 2012)

Prince Dyscord said:


> So looking at that article...is she 520 or is she 800? lol.


Going by Dr. Phil's scale, she's only 520. I think she said she hasn't weighed herself in a long time and she _figured_ she's probably 800.
In a profession where bigger is better, she may've exaggerated a bit to garner a particular fanbase.


----------



## russianrobot (Jun 9, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> In a profession where bigger is better, she may've exaggerated a bit to garner a particular fanbase.



not since 'let there be light' has a truer sentence been spoke....


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Jun 9, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> Going by Dr. Phil's scale, she's only 520. I think she said she hasn't weighed herself in a long time and she _figured_ she's probably 800.
> In a profession where bigger is better, she may've exaggerated a bit to garner a particular fanbase.



lol. I usually take weights in the BBW model profession with a grain of salt as I know they're sometimes exaggerated. Though I thought she was weighed on Dr Oz?

She seemed nice from the few times I've talked to her, but I also think she liked being in the spotlight.


----------



## Marlayna (Jun 9, 2012)

Prince Dyscord said:


> lol. I usually take weights in the BBW model profession with a grain of salt as I know they're sometimes exaggerated. Though I thought she was weighed on Dr Oz?
> 
> She seemed nice from the few times I've talked to her, but I also think she liked being in the spotlight.


Well, it wouldn't be beyond Dr. Oz to hype her at a bigger weight. She loves the attention, and has had a number of "news" stories written about her in the trashy papers.
The "drama" on the Dr Phil show was that she was disappointed in being so small that she started to cry. She wanted to be much bigger for her wedding.
Dr Phil _seemingly_ talked her out of gaining.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Jun 9, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> Well, it wouldn't be beyond Dr. Oz to hype her at a bigger weight. She loves the attention, and has had a number of "news" stories written about her in the trashy papers.
> The "drama" on the Dr Phil show was that she was disappointed in being so small that she started to cry. She wanted to be much bigger for her wedding.
> Dr Phil _seemingly_ talked her out of gaining.



Considering how dead set she is on gaining and all of a sudden Dr Phil made her see the light? Uh huh. 

It's funny. I didn't watch the show, but I saw the previews and when she's like "That can't be right" I'm like "Yeah, she's smaller than what she's been thinking". 

And don't get me started on Dr Oz. I can't stand that guy.


----------



## Marlayna (Jun 10, 2012)

Prince Dyscord said:


> Considering how dead set she is on gaining and all of a sudden Dr Phil made her see the light? Uh huh.
> 
> It's funny. I didn't watch the show, but I saw the previews and when she's like "That can't be right" I'm like "Yeah, she's smaller than what she's been thinking".
> 
> And don't get me started on Dr Oz. I can't stand that guy.


LOL, it's all "show biz".


----------

